# 15-Week Old Blue GSD Kaiya...as Home Decor!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Okay, here's her 15-week pics (below) AND a video of her being my new home decor item!! (That shelf has been empty for a long time - I guess I know what I can put on it now...at least until she won't fit there any longer!) I sure do have my hands full with this 'never a dull moment girl!!':wild::wild::wild: We start puppy classes tonight...can't WAIT!!!





 
On another note, in case any of you missed my pics I posted last night of my angel boy Titan I posted them here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/161198-i-am-complete-total-shock.html#post2212803

These are pics that have been in my e-mail inbox until last night of him. They were taken just hours before we lost him a few weeks ago by a friend of mine. The girl and her daughter in the pics are friends.

What a roller coaster of emotions I have been on the past few months with losing two...and gaining one. Still all surreal.....


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

very nice pup! id be worried the pup would break the glass and have a bad cut  so be careful


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing as Grimsin! She is so freaking cute though! I love her!!


----------



## Management (Aug 1, 2011)

much better than the obligatory plastic plant.  it's a great age. cool name to


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

So pretty! Have fun tonight at training!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow she's really beautiful, I always look at her pics. I love the first one, what a tall elegant girl! I have ear envy though! Her and Jack are only a few days apart and his still won't make up their mind!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Eiros said:


> Wow she's really beautiful, I always look at her pics. I love the first one, what a tall elegant girl! I have ear envy though! Her and Jack are only a few days apart and his still won't make up their mind!


Awww...thanks!! Her ears went up right at 14 weeks for good. They were up at 10 weeks, then down & up at 12 weeks. We are CRACKING UP at how big they are! With her unique coloring it makes her look even more crazy!! We've had people think she looks like:

- a fox
- a kangaroo
- Batman
- Gizmo (Gremlins)

It looks like your baby was born on 5/23. Mine was born on 4/20...so she's 4 or 5 weeks ahead of yours in age...no worries!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

OHHH ahah oops no he is 4/23 I just made that mistake in my siggy .... so yeah, only 3 days apart...


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She's so adorable. I love the big bat ear phase-so cute.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooo cute and funny I'm so glad you have her tho, while it certainly won't take away the sadness of losing the other two, they sure do have a way of crawling in your heart and giving us a reason to smile

I'm off to look at the pics of Titan


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub:

Leave it to a GSD pup to gnaw on a metal table! 

She is just adorable!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She's a little beauty!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Leave it to a GSD pup to gnaw on a metal table!
> 
> She is just adorable!


 
Thanks!!

As if she wasn't already MOUTHY enough...the teething has started...can you tell??? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow she is just stunning! Thoses pictures really do show how blue she actually is. I'd love to have a GSD like this some day although I know the chances are slim to none. I cant wait to see what she looks like as she gets older.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Accessorizing is everything in home decorating. May I suggest, however, a change in color? There are so many beautiful shades of blue. Pick a wall color that will really make that pup pop. LOL! Next stop HGTV?


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful pup.......love your taste in music too


----------



## MrsPrice (Feb 25, 2016)

Do you have any adult pictures? I'd LOVE to see how her adult coat turned out!!


----------

